# I thought it might work...



## norman vandyke (Sep 6, 2016)

If you ever think to yourself, "I bet that big pot I have will work great for stabilizing!" You're wrong! My lid for it well, so I thought I'd try. No harm done but it does have a few character marks more.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Useful 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Sep 6, 2016)

well your vac pump is fully functional

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 6, 2016)

vegas urban lumber said:


> well your vac pump is fully functional


I already knew that. Works great on fact. I just wanted to see if my bigger pot would work as well as my smaller one.


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 6, 2016)

I bet that took you by surprise....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Sep 6, 2016)

If you sit on the lid and pop the air to it, you might pop those dents back out! 

However... You'll probably have better luck filling it up with water, and sitting it in the back yard about mid-January.


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 6, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> If you sit on the lid and pop the air to it, you might pop those dents back out!
> 
> However... You'll probably have better luck filling it up with water, and sitting it in the back yard about mid-January.


Already got the dents out, mostly. Didn't take much actually. Just some banging with a mallet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jerry B (Sep 7, 2016)

a little thicker walled (about twice the thickness) and it would have been perfect 
curious .... knowing your location, what kind of vacuum are you regularly pulling?
I'm at 2200 feet ASL and get a constant 29 - 29.5 HG, so I consider myself lucky as it reduces my working time by 1/2 than most at a higher sea level


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm only getting about 28 maybe a bit higher at my elevation, 3100'. Longer soaks usually required but full vacuum comes quicker for the most part.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris S. (Sep 7, 2016)

That was quite entertaining. I thought about doing the same thing, not going to try now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 7, 2016)

Having a vessel fail will usually necessitate a change of pants


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 7, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Having a vessel fail will usually necessitate a change of pants


It was quite the pants changing event. Haha! It was very loud like someone banging that pot with a steel rod as hard as they could in my ear.


----------

